# Director Jenny Started Pulling Hair!!!



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Today is a very exciting day as Director Jenny my mom's New Zealand Cross doe started pulling her hair. She is going to have CHRISTMAS DAY KITS!!!!!! Mom is estatic beyond her mind. lol. We ust are sooo happy. Jenny lost her first kits cause she didn't have them in the nest box but this time she is in the shop and she pulled her hair out into the Nest box!!! :stars: :leap: :wahoo: :wahoo: :leap:  :dance: 
Merry Christmas Momma. 
Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

:clap: Congratulations!  
lol. I have to admit, I read the title right after you posted and said to myself (not noticing it was in the rabbit section): what on earth?!? I had to read who Director Jenny was and why she was pulling someone's hair.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thanks. 
LOL!! Whoops.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Director Jenny Started Pulling Hair UPDATE WE HAVE BABIE*

Director Jenny kindled this morning and she had 9!! OMG!!! I've never seen such a big liter. 8 is just huge for rabbits but 9!! OH MY GOSH!! She has three that look like they are gonna be black, 3 that look silver/grey, and 3 that are just normal pink coloring.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on new Christmas babies!!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you liz. They are all alive and well.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrat's on the babys!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

The kits/ babies 
http://postimage.org/image/l1rt0pg4n/

Director Jenny
http://postimage.org/image/jve5r1w57/

The sire, DiNozzo
http://postimage.org/image/hvxjzn1tn/

Thank you everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....congrats... they are beautiful.... :thumb:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Turns out looks like Jenny has 1 black kit, 4 chestnut, 3 white, and 1 blueish colored one.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So tiny and cute!


----------

